
Cryptocurrency trader 'forced at gunpoint to make Bitcoin transfer' - prostoalex
https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2018/jan/28/cryptocurrency-trader-forced-at-gunpoint-to-make-bitcoin-transfer?CMP=share_btn_fb
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16254124](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16254124)

